# Looking for a book to give to a co-worker. Need suggestions.



## Bradley-1991 (Jan 15, 2012)

I currently am trying to find a book that clearly explains the gospel and explains what being a Christian really means for this girl at my work. She doesn't act like a heathen like most of the people at my work but from the conversations I have had with her she (like most "church" people this day) is uneducated in some of what we reformed people would call the basics. I just don't want to interfere with her relationship with her boyfriend(I don't know him but I just have a bad feeling when it comes to girls with boyfriends). I just know(believe) she is looking for truth but doesn't seem to know where to find it(probably due to the hypocrisy in her parents and the church she grew up in). I know Scripture is the best but most people in the "church" don't know how to read their bibles right(in context). So if anyone has any suggestions I am willing to look into them. Thank you.



Bradley

P.S. I have a bunch of books I would be good I just don't know what would best fit this situation.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 15, 2012)

I've found The Prodigal God by Tim Keller to be ultra helpful in these situations. I've given my copy to a coworker and family, with positive conversational results. They didn't come to Christ, but they did get a better sense of who Jesus was and what God did in Jesus, and have moved towards me in conversations about the Gospel. Another unique thing about this book is that it's basically seven chapters exegiting Scripture, and ends with Scripture (Isa 25), which is not only unique in these sort of books, but makes it all the more powerful (so people aren't reading about the Bible, but are actually reading the Bible). He writes for non-believers, which is also helpful since I've found (strangely) that a lot of apologetics books are either written for believers, or just plain wrong on what they're presenting as Christianity. Keller is very endearing and clear, which is refreshing and helpful for a generation who've either experience religion as a social club or a bashing stick. It's also super short, which is a must for people these days. 

That's what I'd suggest and where I've gone. I pray, most of all, that the Lord will continue to work through you to speak the Gospel to your friend. The Lord is honored in your heart for her. Keep it up!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 15, 2012)

I would recommend "The Reformed Faith" by Lorraine Boettner.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 15, 2012)

I second the recommendation for _The Prodigal God_. I would add also _Fifty Reasons Jesus Came to Die_ by John Piper. It's very good for non-readers, since each portion is only two pages long. It gets straight to the heart of the gospel. Also, anyone with a "churchy" background will be receptive to a book about Jesus.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 15, 2012)

FenderPriest said:


> I've found The Prodigal God by Tim Keller to be ultra helpful in these situations.



Me too. This is ideal for the average young, American unbeliever, especially young professionals. People actually read it, and they come back (1) having their wrong presuppositions about Christianity straightened out and (2) having been given a glimpse of the greatness of Jesus.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 15, 2012)

Bradley-1991 said:


> I currently am trying to find a book that *clearly explains the gospel and explains what being a Christian really means* for this girl at my work.



It may seem strange but I find the Heidelberg Catechism with scripture proofs is good for this. From question 1 & 2:



> *Question 1.* What is thy only comfort in life and death?*Answer:* That I with body and soul, both in life and death, (a) am not my own, (b) but belong unto my faithful Saviour Jesus Christ; (c) who, with his precious blood, has fully satisfied for all my sins, (d) and delivered me from all the power of the devil; (e) and so preserves me (f) that without the will of my heavenly Father, not a hair can fall from my head; (g) yea, that all things must be subservient to my salvation, (h) and therefore, by his Holy Spirit, He also assures me of eternal life, (i) and makes me sincerely willing and ready, henceforth, to live unto him. (j)
> 
> 
> (a) Rom.14:7 For none of us liveth to himself, and no man dieth to himself. Rom.14:8 For whether we live, we live unto the Lord; and whether we die, we die unto the Lord: whether we live therefore, or die, we are the Lord's. (b) 1 Cor.6:19 What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own? (c) 1 Cor.3:23 And ye are Christ's; and Christ is God's. Tit.2:14 Who gave himself for us, that he might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto himself a peculiar people, zealous of good works. (d) 1 Pet.1:18 Forasmuch as ye know that ye were not redeemed with corruptible things, as silver and gold, from your vain conversation received by tradition from your fathers; 1 Pet.1:19 But with the precious blood of Christ, as of a lamb without blemish and without spot: 1 John 1:7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin. 1 John 2:2 And he is the propitiation for our sins: and not for ours only, but also for the sins of the whole world. 1 John 2:12 I write unto you, little children, because your sins are forgiven you for his name's sake. (e) Heb.2:14 Forasmuch then as the children are partakers of flesh and blood, he also himself likewise took part of the same; that through death he might destroy him that had the power of death, that is, the devil; 1 John 3:8 He that committeth sin is of the devil; for the devil sinneth from the beginning. For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that he might destroy the works of the devil. John 8:34 Jesus answered them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Whosoever committeth sin is the servant of sin. John 8:35 And the servant abideth not in the house for ever: but the Son abideth ever. John 8:36 If the Son therefore shall make you free, ye shall be free indeed. (f) John 6:39 And this is the Father's will which hath sent me, that of all which he hath given me I should lose nothing, but should raise it up again at the last day. John 10:28 And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand. 2 Thess.3:3 But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep you from evil. 1 Pet.1:5 Who are kept by the power of God through faith unto salvation ready to be revealed in the last time. (g) Matt.10:29 Are not two sparrows sold for a farthing? and one of them shall not fall on the ground without your Father. Matt.10:30 But the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Matt.10:31 Fear ye not therefore, ye are of more value than many sparrows. Luke 21:18 But there shall not an hair of your head perish. (h) Rom.8:28 And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose. (i) 2 Cor.1:20 For all the promises of God in him are yea, and in him Amen, unto the glory of God by us. 2 Cor.1:21 Now he which stablisheth us with you in Christ, and hath anointed us, is God; 2 Cor.1:22 Who hath also sealed us, and given the earnest of the Spirit in our hearts. 2 Cor.5:5 Now he that hath wrought us for the selfsame thing is God, who also hath given unto us the earnest of the Spirit. Eph.1:13 In whom ye also trusted, after that ye heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation: in whom also after that ye believed, ye were sealed with that holy Spirit of promise, Eph.1:14 Which is the earnest of our inheritance until the redemption of the purchased possession, unto the praise of his glory. Rom.8:16 The Spirit itself beareth witness with our spirit, that we are the children of God: (j) Rom.8:14 For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God. 1 John 3:3 And every man that hath this hope in him purifieth himself, even as he is pure.
> ...



But if you don't have the time to go over it with her, or get a lady from your church to cover it with her, then the Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism offers a good explanation by the Ursinus. But if you want a smoother read that covers the basics of the Reformed Faith, then I would go with Rev. Ruddell's recommendation of Boettner's The Reformed Faith.


----------



## christiana (Jan 15, 2012)

A Gospel Primer for Christians by Milton Vincent

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

A Gospel Primer for Christians by Milton Vincent

http://www.amazon.com/Gospel-Primer...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1326668216&sr=1-1


----------



## Rufus (Jan 15, 2012)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> I would recommend "The Reformed Faith" by Lorraine Boettner.



Wouldn't that be like giving a first grader trigonometry for homework?


----------



## Zach (Jan 15, 2012)

I also think _Prodigal God_ would be good for someone with a background like the one you described.


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 16, 2012)

"knowing God"


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 16, 2012)

What aided me in infancy was _The Sovereignty of God _ by Pink and _Religious Affections _by Edwards


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 16, 2012)

Rufus said:


> Rev. Todd Ruddell said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend "The Reformed Faith" by Lorraine Boettner.
> ...



Not having looked at it in years, I am not sure if it would be the best option since I can't recall much other than it going through the 5 points (If I recall correctly). But to answer your question, if it's the book I'm thinking of it's a small book that is probably about 30 pages long, if that. I think you may be thinking of Boettner's "Reformed Doctrine of Predestination." 

Blanchard's "Ultimate Questions" might be good but it's more of an evangelistic pamphlet. 

You might take a look at Greg Gilbert's "What is the Gospel?" (I'm thinking that's the title.) It's supposed to be a small book (100 pages or less) that addresses Gospel basics.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 16, 2012)

I have found "Complete In Him" by Michael Barrett to be a good intro.

BARNES & NOBLE | Complete in Him by Michael P. Barrett, Emerald House Group, Incorporated | Paperback


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 16, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I have found "Complete In Him" by Michael Barrett to be a good intro.
> 
> BARNES & NOBLE | Complete in Him by Michael P. Barrett, Emerald House Group, Incorporated | Paperback



Indeed a very good book, but I find it more suitable for new Christians than non-Christians. On a more general level, I find Barrett to be an overlooked gem in Reformed theology.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 16, 2012)

CharlieJ said:


> I find Barrett to be an overlooked gem in Reformed theology.


I must second that.
His work "Beginning at Moses" is profound.


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 16, 2012)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> What aided me in infancy was _The Sovereignty of God _ by Pink and _Religious Affections _by Edwards



Double predestination for a non believer, not so sure LOL


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 16, 2012)

I would second "Ultimate Questions" by John Blanchard. Very good - brief, and to the point. Depending on what kind of thing makes her tick, you may find "Pundit's Folly" by Sinclair Ferguson very helpful.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jan 16, 2012)

What is the Gospel - Greg Gilbert

Amazon.com: What Is the Gospel? (9Marks) (9781433515002): Greg Gilbert, D. A. Carson: Books


----------



## Mathetes (Jan 16, 2012)

What Is The Gospel is good, also The God Who Is There by D.A. Carson is up to the task. It's actually kind of weird to read Carson writing in such a simple, child-like type of tone.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 17, 2012)

I would recommend Studies In The Sermon On The Mount by D.Martyn Lloyd Jones. That book changed my life. I'm working through the fifth volume of his eight volume Ephesians set now and I am being blessed by his sermons.


----------

